# Policy Chage at DLA5



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

*SCAN YOUR DRIVER'S LICENSE AT CHECK-IN*
Starting Wednesday, August 15, 2018, you will need to validate your driver's license when you arrive for blocks at Riverside - Amazon.com (DLA5).

Be sure to bring your current driver's license to each block. Only a state-issued, official driver's license is accepted. If you do not have a valid driver's license with you, you will not be able to pick-up packages and the block will be canceled and counted as forfeited.

*Here is what to expect at the station:*​
When you get to the station, swipe 'I've Arrived' in the Amazon Flex app.​
The app will prompt you to show your valid driver's license to a station associate, who will scan the back of the license.​
If the license scan information matches your account and you have tapped 'I've Arrived' for a current block, the package scanning screen will appear. The station associate will direct you to your route.​
If your license information does not match your account, you will not be able to make deliveries. The block will be considered forfeited and you will not be paid for the block.​











To check your current driver's license information in the Amazon Flex app, go to 'Settings,' then tap 'Driver's License.' If the information does not match your current driver's license, tap 'Edit' to update your information.

Questions? Contact Support from the app.
​


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

We been doing that in Dallaa for a while

And plenty shifts available now


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not just DLA5, DLA3,DLA7,DLA8,DLA9,DPS1, etc.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Not new.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

They just implemented this in Philly and blocks opened up like the Red Sea. Lol. People really were out here scamming to get blocks, like the $72 Amazon pays is a shitload of money or something. Back to Uber/ Lyft they go. Let us LEGIT account holders make our crumbs peacefully.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like they are rolling this out in Chicago as well. Gotten 2 emails in the past week about this program starting at certain warehouses here, but not all of them yet.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Probably rolling out to the cities with the most fake IDs first.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

OJL said:


> They just implemented this in Philly and blocks opened up like the Red Sea. Lol. People really were out here scamming to get blocks, like the $72 Amazon pays is a shitload of money or something. Back to Uber/ Lyft they go. Let us LEGIT account holders make our crumbs peacefully.


I got the email for DPH2 only but i haven't seen a noticeable change in available blocks. I've never done DPH1 and didn't get any notification regarding DEW4.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Tampa/St Pete starts tomorrow.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Tampa/St Pete starts tomorrow.


Started today in Columbus as well.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I see one potential problem with the DL scanning. Rarely if ever do the workers matches the picture on the DL with the driver.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> I got the email for DPH2 only but i haven't seen a noticeable change in available blocks. I've never done DPH1 and didn't get any notification regarding DEW4.


I have. Maybe you need to come up with a better strategy to obtain blocks. I've gotten a block everyday for the past 3 weeks. Not just the shitty ones either. Haven't had to tap as fast to secure them. Also, not seeing as many different faces. Starting to see the same people. Things definitely changed some. Even a little change is better than having a bunch of scammers stealing work!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Witnessed 2 people get rejected for wrong D/L today. Also someone got deactivated for bypassing the system using the computer terminal when workers weren't looking. It's a glorious day in Tampa!


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Hate to say it, but it didn’t change anything at DLA5, still hard as heck to get blocks.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

It's almost like for every driver it get rid of, Amazon will find another to replace them with...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

wb6vpm said:


> Hate to say it, but it didn't change anything at DLA5, still hard as heck to get blocks.


It's because DLA5 is isolated from all the other warehouses. They should put DLA5, ZLA3 and maybe DLA7 into one region.


----------

